# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος χρήστης #7723

## panick

Νέος και εγώ και θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ στο ΑWMN.(#7723 στο Wind)
Έχω διαβάσει αρκετές συζητήσεις στο forum καθώς και το Plug Me In.
Μένω στον τρίτο όροφο πενταόροφης πολυκατοικίας και φωτογραφίες από
την ταράτσα έχω βάλει στο wind. Η οπτική προς τα νότια είναι πολύ 
καλή πιστεύω. Έχω επίσης κάνει scan με cisco LMC 352 και αυτοσχέδια 
κεραία (cantenna).

Από τα αποτελέσματα του scan με ποιον κόμβο θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ;

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από κάποια γειτονικό κόμβο θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη,
για κάποιο scan με καλύτερη κεραία επειδή δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ σε
κάποιο ΑΡ για να κάνω κάποιο ping.

----------

